# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  CPB: geen betere zorg door concurrentie - NRC.nl

## Luuss0404

*CPB: geen betere zorg door concurrentie*
_Gepubliceerd: 9 september 2010 12:31 | Gewijzigd: 9 september 2010 15:12 Door een onzer redacteuren_

Den Haag, 9 sept. Concurrentie tussen ziekenhuizen leidt vooralsnog niet tot gezondere patiënten. Dat concludeert het Centraal Planbureau (CPB) na onderzoek naar de marktwerking in de ziekenhuiszorg. 
De publicatie (PDF) vandaag komt op een pikant moment. Mededinging tussen ziekenhuizen is een groot obstakel voor de formatieonderhandelaars van VVD, CDA en PVV gebleken. VVD en CDA willen meer concurrentie, de PVV niet. De drie hopen hun formatiepoging snel te hervatten.

Voor het onderzoek, uitgevoerd op initiatief van het Planbureau zelf, is de periode 2004-2008 geanalyseerd. CPB-rapporteur Victoria Shestalova benadrukt dat de studie geen slecht nieuws bevat. Wij vergelijken ziekenhuizen die concurreren met ziekenhuizen die de enige zijn in hun regio. Bij beide zijn de uitkomsten voor patiënten eigenlijk hetzelfde. Het percentage dat opnieuw geopereerd moet worden, is bijvoorbeeld bij beide gelijk. Dat betekent niet dat concurrentie slecht is.

De ziekenhuiszorg is in bepaalde opzichten wel verbeterd, aldus het CPB. Zo zijn er minder doorligwonden en ongeplande heropnamen na hartfalen. Shestalova kan die verbeteringen echter niet uitsluitend aan marktwerking toeschrijven.

De onderzoekers zagen geen direct positief effect van concurrentie op de kwaliteit van de zorg, maar wel op de procesvoering. Artsen stellen sneller diagnoses en plannen operaties strakker. In een regio waar ziekenhuizen tegen concurrenten moeten opboksen, krijgen vrouwen die borstkanker vermoeden nu sneller de uitslag.

Bij de invoering van marktwerking hebben ziekenhuizen eerst hun kosten verminderd en de logistiek verbeterd, denken de onderzoekers. Dit is makkelijker te realiseren dan kwaliteitsverbetering. Het blijft mogelijk, stellen zij, dat later meer effecten van concurrentie te zien zijn.

Om kosten te besparen, introduceren diverse landen concurrentie in de zorg. Door efficiënte ziekenhuizen en zorgverzekeraars voor hun inspanningen te belonen, is de idee erachter, neemt de doelmatigheid van de zorg toe.

De onderzoekers keken niet naar de financiële opbrengst van marktwerking, heikel punt bij de formatie. VVD en CDA willen forse bezuinigingen inboeken door liberalisering. Het CPB meldde eerder dat beleidsmakers te makkelijk besparingen verwachten. 

_(Bron; nrc.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*'Geen betere zorg door concurrentie'*

DEN HAAG - Concurrentie tussen ziekenhuizen zorgt vooralsnog niet voor gezondere patiënten. Dat concluderen onderzoekers van het Centraal Planbureau (CPB). De uitkomsten van hun onderzoek zijn donderdag bekend geworden.

Volgens Michiel Bijlsma, Pierre Koning, Victoria Shestalova en Ali Aouragh leidt de vrije marktwerking in de gezondheidszorg tot ''snellere diagnosestellingen en een strakkere operatieplanning''. Op de kwaliteit van de zorg heeft het evenwel geen effect. De vier onderzoekers vermoeden dat ziekenhuizen bij het invoeren van concurrentie eerst zijn gaan kijken naar het terugbrengen van de kosten en het verbeteren van processen ''die vaak makkelijker realiseerbaar zijn''. (ANP)

_(Bron; parool.nl en nu.nl)_

----------

